# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  Hermine Headed To NY, Fire Island, Etc.

## Jim Kelly-Evans

Cloudy and windy here on Fire Island Saturday afternoon. We are now under a storm warning, formerly a watch. This morning I took the ferry over and back to Long Island and moved the car from the ferry parking lot to higher ground. The next couple of days could get real interesting.

----------


## JEK

Looks the Cape is on the line of fire too.

----------


## elgreaux

stay safe everyone!

----------


## amyb

Please  be extra careful during this latest storm, Hermine..

----------


## NYCFred

I got off the island today to get my 90 yo MIL back to FL before the airports shut down. Wish I had the high ground parking option, Jim...our lot ain't high at all.

Anyway, entire fam is here. Don't expect a biggy, maybe windy and wet. Marine forecast says 17' seas, gusts maybe 45-50...Samantha has a flite back to Rome Tuesday. Ain't (IMO) happening.

Found someone in my town w an oceanfront web cam. Just in time...LOL

http://thesurfersview.com/live-cams/...nd-surf-report

----------


## stbartshopper

Don't like interesting- just boring! Stay safe!

----------


## NYCFred

> Don't like interesting- just boring! Stay safe!



At the beach, boring weather is good. 
Once again, massive overreaction on all parts. Ocean is rough, tide will be high, but storm? Har.

----------


## andynap

The TV weather dopes chased all the tourists from the Jersey shore. The merchants are not amused. Their big weekend is a bust.

----------


## JEK

Not much of a crowd here either.

----------


## amyb

At home..all is quiet. Me, the big guy, the hot tub and a good book. I started THE LITTLE PARIS BOOKSHOP, even though I got it for my next trip.

After dinner it will be the METS vs the Nationals.  Life is good.  

Stay safe and stay dry friends!




. N

----------


## kent1994

Many cancelations at marinas on the Eastern Shore. Saturday and Sunday were beautiful.

----------


## amyb

Lots of lost Labor Day Weekend revenues on the beaches up here.

----------


## elgreaux

> At home..all is quiet. Me, the big guy, the hot tub and a good book. I started THE LITTLE PARIS BOOKSHOP, even though I got it for my next trip.
> 
> After dinner it will be the METS vs the Nationals.  Life is good.  
> 
> Stay safe and stay dry friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . N



Loved that book.. perfect reading in calm or stormy weather....

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Well, it isn't a major hit, but we are still today, Tuesday, getting beat up with gusty winds, high tides, and rough surf here on Fire Island.

----------


## amyb

Glad that it mostly fizzled. You do have some cleaning up to do, but not as horrible as forecast!  And that's a good thing....

----------


## Peter NJ

For Jim and Fred

----------


## NYCFred

Pretty funny. The square house at 1:45 is at the end of my block. Most of the preceding footage is Seaview oceanfront..
ATTACH]39103[/ATTACH]
Daughters block. Everything in front of the guy on the walkway is gone.



My street lookin west. 

ACOE starts staging for sand pumping this Friday. Been in the works since the 50's. Robert Moses f'd up the sideshore sand drift years ago, starving FI for sand. Used to be 150-200 ft of dunes in front of those houses.

Hopefully, there will be again.

----------

